# [OT] Welche Präservativmarke bevorzugt Ihr?

## tm130

Ich denke mal, da wir den Welt-AIDS-Tag verpennt haben und irgendjemand ja mal den Anfang machen muss, werde ich das eben sein. Wählt einfach den Hersteller Eures Vertrauens und vielleicht schreibt Ihr auch, warum ihr selbigen bevorzugt (ist natürlich ein heikles Thema - viele Kommentare erwarte ich sowieso nicht   :Wink:  ).

Ich persönlich bin nicht besonders Herstellerfixiert. Hauptsache es ist eines da, wenn eines gebraucht wird   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sas

Also sorry, bei allem Verständnis für die nötige Aufmerksamkeit in der Öffentlichkeit finde ich dennoch, dass das hier nun wirklich nicht hergehört.

Abgesehen davon finde ich so einen Hersteller-Poll total dämlich und darüber hinaus verfehlt er das eigentliche Thema sowieso.

----------

## slick

Oh mein Gott!  :Shocked: 

Die nächste Umfrage ist dann bestimmt nach der Lieblingsstellung.

Also ich nehme zur Verhütung Gentoo... richtig angewendet kommt man da Tage nicht vom Schreibtisch weg...   :Wink: 

----------

## amne

Haben wir noch immer nicht genug Firewallthreads hier?  :Wink: 

----------

## Sas

 *slick wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Also ich nehme zur Verhütung Gentoo... richtig angewendet kommt man da Tage nicht vom Schreibtisch weg...  

 

Ich auch. Ist aber leider nicht soooooooo sicher:

http://www.heise.de/ct/schlagseite/04/21/gross.jpg

----------

## Lenz

WTF

----------

## MrTom

Welche Soap ist die beste:

1. Lindenstraße

2. Gute Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten

3. Marienhof

4. Unter uns

5. Dick und Doof

7. Ich wasche mich nie, deshalb brauche ich keine Soap

8. ...

Oh... Muss ja [OT] im Betreff schreiben, damit ich auch wirklich jeden Mist ins Forum stellen kann... Hätte ich doch fast vergessen! Zum Glück gibt es ja das Gentoo-Forum! Da brauche ich keinen eingen Blog ins Leben rufen. Da kann ich ja alles hier reinscheiben.  :Wink: 

----------

## HeadbangingMan

Wenn man seit über 10 Jahren die selbe Partnerin hat, braucht man sowas gar nicht   :Wink: 

----------

## boris64

wer seit 10 jahren zu hause die raufasertapete anstarrt, der braucht überhaupt gar keine partnerin  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## zinion

Ich bevorzuge die Pille....das is finde ich am besten bei ner festen Partnerin  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ian!

Da ich in fester Partnerschaft lebe, stellt sich mir diese Frage nicht (mehr).

Ich habe mal einen Spruch gehört, den ich recht passend finde und hier mal dazu loswerden will:

'Sex mit Kondom ist wie wenn man mit einer Gasmaske an einer Blume riechen wollen würde.' -- Author unbekannt

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Oh... Muss ja [OT] im Betreff schreiben, damit ich auch wirklich jeden Mist ins Forum stellen kann... Hätte ich doch fast vergessen! Zum Glück gibt es ja das Gentoo-Forum! Da brauche ich keinen eingen Blog ins Leben rufen. Da kann ich ja alles hier reinscheiben. 

 

Offensichtlich. Naja. Lassen wir mal Milde walten.  :Wink:  Der Vorsatz für diesen Thread war immerhin der Welt-Aids-Tag.

----------

## smg

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> WTF

 

genau das ist der richtige kommentar. was soll das hier?

*grübelnd* ash

----------

## psyqil

Condomi! Da bin ich markenbewußt!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## reyneke

Condomi. Aber auch gerne Fromms - kommt drauf an, wo ich grade einkaufe.

Zur Sinnfrage: Ich möchte nicht wissen, was das Bundesamt für Statistik so alles sinnfreies sammelt ...

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wer seit 10 jahren zu hause die raufasertapete anstarrt, der braucht überhaupt gar keine partnerin
> 
> 

 

Also bei Deiner Sig hätte ich eher eine Fototapete erwartet ...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gekko

Wie wärs mit einem Thread ala

Welche Farbe hat deine Socke, die Du gerade anhast oder bist Du auch dafür das Kolrabi auf die Liste der aussterbenden Pflanzen gehört??

MEGASCHWACHSINN ohne Ende, und gehört hier nicht her!

MFG

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Admins hier sind ihr gefragt. Schliesst sonige Themen!   :Twisted Evil: 

Gruss Dave

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *dave1986 wrote:*   

> Admins hier sind ihr gefragt. Schliesst sonige Themen!   

 

????

da redet der richtige  :Smile: 

----------

## amne

Ich habe momentan gar keine Socken an und werde den Thread nicht schliessen.  :Smile: 

----------

## ahorn

Ich find den Thread in Ordnung.

Ein bisschen Spaß muss auch mal sein, aber vielleicht stören sich einige an dem _brisanten_ Thema oder füllen sich auf ihr Sexleben angesprochen, was evt. verkümmert ist (siehe borisdigital :-)

Nein im Ernst: Sicherlich auch Schade, dass in Sachen Linux/Gentoo wenig in Sachen Aids/Weltaidstag getan wird. Als "Community" kann man Zeichen setzen (und auch Aufmerksamkeit, die möchten wir doch auch erreichen).

----------

## xraver

Hi @ll,

finde das es ein wichtiges Thema ist. Jedoch so ein Poll in diesen Forum?

Erinnert mich eher an einer Umfrage von irgent ne Firma die Stats verkauft.

Der Poll sollte eher lauten;

Benutzt ihr Präservative?

Wie auch immer, viel Spass beim ...

----------

## 76062563

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

>  *dave1986 wrote:*   Admins hier sind ihr gefragt. Schliesst sonige Themen!    
> 
> ????
> 
> da redet der richtige 

 

fullack   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

